# Distorsione al polso



## iceman. (1 Agosto 2013)

Verso le 18.00 sono scivolato sedere a terra , tuttavia per evitare di farmi male ho messo le mani inconsapevolmente a protezione sempre del sedere. Sento un crack (tipo scrocchio delle dita) al polso/mano destra..mi metto subito del ghiaccio appena torno a casa ma la sensazione e' che devo essermi rotto qualcosa. 30 minuti fa sono stato dalla guardia medica in ospedale e secondo lui di rotto non c'e' nulla perche' i polsi sono praticamente uguali, nessun gonfiore o colorito, quindi mi ha detto che potrebbe trattarsi di una distorsione , ora io ho sentito proprio il crack quando son caduto e la sensazione e' stata la stessa di quando mi ruppi l"altro polso qualche anno fa, sudorazione eccessiva e per poco non svenivo. Mi sono messo pomata e fasciato la parte interessata, la mia intenzione sarebbe quella di andare a fare i raggi ma la guardia medica insisteva che di rotto non c'era nulla...ora a malapena riesco a prendere un bicchiere in mano, sembra di avere una protesi....piu' che altro volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva avuto esperienze simili e quanti giorni ci ha messo a recuperare la perfetta mobilita' della mano..


----------



## tequilad (1 Agosto 2013)

Vai a fare una lastra


----------



## DannySa (1 Agosto 2013)

Una volta sono caduto dalla bici e cadendo ho messo male la mano destra e mi sono fatto un male cane, mi sono fasciato subito ma non sono andato da nessuna parte, è successo parecchi anni fa e come te non riuscivo proprio a tenere nulla in mano, non riuscivo nemmeno ad aprire una porta o tenere in mano una posata.
Non ricordo quanto ci mise ad andarsene il dolore ma ricordo che anche parecchi mesi dopo quando muovevo il polso velocemente sentivo un piccolo dolorino che poi col tempo passò, fossi in te andrei a fare una lastra per sicurezza al limite ti fanno prendere qualcosa e in qualche giorno sei a posto.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Il percorso è Ecografia-->Lastra-->Risonanza


----------



## iceman. (3 Agosto 2013)

Di rotto non c'e' nulla, anzi ieri ho provato le trazioni alla sbarra visto che gia' giovedì il dolore era diminuito assai, unica cosa che non riesco a fare sono i piegamenti sulle braccia (flessioni) non riesco a imprimere forza nella mano destra...nel senso che appena mi posiziono e stendo la mano a terra non riesco ad alzarmi partendo dal basso così come non riesco a stare fermo con le braccia tese...ora martedì ho una prova fisica , 10 flessioni, ce la faccio a recuperare? Qualche nuotata puo' fare bene? Mi hanno consigliato di andare al mare e mettere il polso sotto la sabbia....


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Agosto 2013)

Ti conviene forse riposare il polso per 24 ore


----------



## iceman. (8 Agosto 2013)

Frattura scomposta radio 
Frattura composta terzo medio scafoide

Tutto al polso dx.. 60 giorni di gesso e forse intervento chirurgico....e pure il sinistro mi sa che è messo male...


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Agosto 2013)

E meno male che quello alla guardia medica diceva che di rotto non c'era nulla.

Ma chi era, Topo Gigio?


----------

